
My namesake visits Cuba, convinces Cuba to use open-source on a national level, and records a song about Guantanamo - rms
http://www.stallman.org/doggerel.html#Guantanamero
======
rms
I saw him speak at Pitt a couple years ago... the guy is crazy, his beliefs
don't quite add up, but at least he is fighting the good fight. In the end,
the Free Software moderates want the same open-source utopia as rms.

